# Home workouts to get you through the corona virus



## BigSwolePump (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 18, 2020)

Feel free to add


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 18, 2020)

This Guy, with the prison workout

[video]https://breakingmuscle.com/workouts/workouts-in-a-box-anytime-anywhere-exercise-routines[/video]


----------



## German89 (Mar 19, 2020)

Yo...

Haven't any of you been to prison?

This is all that comes to mind. "PRISON WORKOUTS"

Just a FYI, I've never been in but, seems to me, they would know all the tricks of the trade.


----------



## German89 (Mar 19, 2020)

I will be doing this today 

https://www.instagram.com/p/B94b36LA8qE/?igshid=1k365bncsdzob


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 19, 2020)

A great playlist from mountaindog

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNAUreWTt_Sg9DvgFlEGhFULnfJoBFs9K


The latest


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 19, 2020)

Checkout John Jewett's 3-video series (push, pull, legs) on "Animal"'s Youtube page. Good stuff...

https://www.youtube.com/user/UniversalNutrition


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 19, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Checkout John Jewett's 3-video series (push, pull, legs) on "Animal"'s Youtube page. Good stuff...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/UniversalNutrition



Nice addition. I can't believe that I have never stumbled upon this guys page. The dude in the intro video has the legs that I need. Going to be busy for a while watching these videos.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 19, 2020)

damn didnt see u already posted one of those BSP, my bad :32 (16):


----------



## German89 (Mar 19, 2020)

Best part.. you can train naked


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 19, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> damn didnt see u already posted one of those BSP, my bad :32 (16):



Great minds lol


----------



## Boytoy (Mar 19, 2020)

Can train with anything that has weight.  Paul anderson used old wagon wheels


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Mar 21, 2020)

Dust off those p90x videos!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 21, 2020)

Pornhub offering premium membership for the end of the month. 

For the region or Italy. Couple workouts you can do with that


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 21, 2020)

#TheMatrix said:


> Pornhub offering premium membership for the end of the month.
> 
> For the region or Italy. Couple workouts you can do with that


 I blame them for my right forearm being much bigger than my left. I rarely cheat on Rihanna with Leftslie.


----------



## Trump (Mar 21, 2020)

do you have any old wagon wheels lying about?



Boytoy said:


> Can train with anything that has weight.  Paul anderson used old wagon wheels


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Mar 21, 2020)

Legs with Meadows


----------

